# Blazers vs Jazz Game Thread



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nate said he was going to start Raef instead of Travis at PF because of the size Utah has......:lol: :lol: :lol: at Raef guarding Boozer tonight. At least make it look like you are trying to be competitive for Christ's sake


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm guessing that the matchup will actually be Jamaal on Boozer, and Raef on Okur.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

streaming link anyone?


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Nate said he was going to start Raef instead of Travis at PF because of the size Utah has......:lol: :lol: :lol: at Raef guarding Boozer tonight. At least make it look like you are trying to be competitive for Christ's sake


Do you think starting Travis would make us a better team?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

In other news:

Barring a serious chokejob down the stretch, it looks like Philly will pick up their 30th win tonight, separating they and the Blazers by .5 games.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

So I'm listening to this segment of the pregame where Harvey interrupts Wheels and talks a lot... way too much... and it occured to me:

Antonio Harvey might be the 3rd most annoying individual in the lives of everyone who listens to the games on the radio.

#1 - The politician (local, national, global) of your choice
#2 - The owner/president/mascot for the corproation of your choice
#3 - Antonio Harvey

That is all.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Samuel said:


> In other news:
> 
> Barring a serious chokejob down the stretch, it looks like Philly will pick up their 30th win tonight, separating they and the Blazers by .5 games.


Charlotte just won their 30th game tonight as well.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Samuel said:


> In other news:
> 
> Barring a serious chokejob down the stretch, it looks like Philly will pick up their 30th win tonight, separating they and the Blazers by .5 games.


They got the win. CHarlotte also beat the Wizards for the second night in a row to pick up win #30.

Milwaukee's beating Boston too...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

this should work for the next two mins.

mms://a733.l3072828570.c30728.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/733/30728/v0001/reflector:28570?auth=caEataVbecobGdFaKbpaDdfbYc3czchaLcc-bgffKD-eS-FnFDHyr&aifp=0002&upos=1


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Seattle's on a run too, they could beat out NO/OKC...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> Do you think starting Travis would make us a better team?



Over Raef????? Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Broken play there, Collins hits a hook shot in the lane.

23-20 Jazz


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Webster a wide open 3, misses, out of bounds off a Jazz player, Blazers ball.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw a long 2, he hits.

23-22 Jazz.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Harpring takes a baseline 2, misses, out of bounds to the Blazers!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw a Corner 3!

25-23 Blazers!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw another 3! Wow!

28-23 Blazers!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Williams a foul and a bucket.

28-26 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Outlaw is on fire! Another jumper! 3rd in a row from him, he has 16 already!

30-29 Blazers.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

Outlaw!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Is Outlaw playing like a madman or what? Two threes in a row??


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Collins walks with the ball. Turns it over to Portland.

Blazers the lead and the ball. TV Timeout, 8:06 left in the first half.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Mags with a dunk, 3 point lead.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Harpring with a nice look at the basket from underneith.

32-31 Portland.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Not a good shot from Martell, he forced the 3, the Jazz the rebound.

Harpring another layin!

Jazz reclaim the lead, 33-32


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Circus shot from Sergio! Hits the shot and draws the foul!

Completes the 3 point play!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Okur hits a jumper.

Tied at 35, half way through the 2nd quarter.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on, Nightfly, you are getting behind.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Over Raef????? Yes!!!!!!


Well, I guess Outlaw is backing you up on that by having the game of his career. Three nights out of four though, he's a major non-factor.

edit: and I notice that near the end of the first half, Outlaw has 0 rebounds to Boozer's 11. We should give TO 1 for that time he tied Boozer up for a jump ball, but even with that he's getting wasted on the boards.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Not a bad half considering.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Man, the half time entertainment this year has been totally lame.

This is no exception. Chehalem Valley Dance? Give me a break.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Come on, Nightfly, you are getting behind.


Forgive me, I'm busy eatting food.

I'm here as a fan too, ya know!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Sure didn't expect Portland to be this close at halftime.

Outlaw's doing well tonight, but no rebounds?

Someone needs to wake B-Roy up before crunch time comes around.

This team, while not playing perfectly, is actually entertaining to watch as of late. They're definitely missing Zach and LaMarcus' rebounding, but on the offensive end, they're moving the ball well, running the pick and roll to perfection and finding the open guy. Great to see.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Webster having an interesting game too. His shot isn't going in, but he's driving the ball to his right successfully and effectively passing off the drive. He looks like a real guard almost.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> *Sure didn't expect Portland to be this close at halftime*.
> 
> Outlaw's doing well tonight, but no rebounds?
> 
> ...


Got to figure the Jazz are having problems getting charged up for this game even though it's important to them because of the players we have out and being bad in the first place. So it's not to surprising. See if we can keep it up in the second half. That would impress me.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Got to figure the Jazz are having problems getting charged up for this game even though it's important to them because of the players we have out and being bad in the first place. So it's not to surprising. See if we can keep it up in the second half. That would impress me.


Could be. The game isn't even that important to them. They and Houston are almost fixed as the 4th and 5th seed no matter what, so the playoff matchup isn't going to get easier or harder if they win a few more games. The only question is who gets homecourt, but in a 7 game series it's not really that important.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Didn't anyone tell the players we are tanking the rest of the season?


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

mgb said:


> Didn't anyone tell the players we are tanking the rest of the season?


No kidding... they're doing a lousy job of it! Our team's so bad, we can't even lose right!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

I know this is not a very popular opinion, but even with a 10 point lead to start the 4th, I hope the Jazz out-shoot the Blazers and wins a close one.

Let the ping pong balls roll.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

They must not have gotten the memo.


----------



## UOSean (Jul 7, 2005)

Four point game! That's more like it! lol


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This has been a surprisingly good game! Just imagine everyone healthy and a nice draft pick and maybe a added vet. We will be in the playoffs next year!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I just can't bring myself to cheer against the Blazzers. If they should lose no big deal, but I got to cheer for them!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, I'm the only one that picked the Blazers to win in the prediction thread. At least on this board.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Now, just one FT.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy's undeniably is the ROY!!


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

mgb said:


> Wow, I'm the only one that picked the Blazers to win in the prediction thread. At least on this board.


When do you not predict a Blazer win?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

What a character win this one is. Got to love this team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Loyalty4Life said:


> When do you not predict a Blazer win?


Never! And hopefully I'll do better next year.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Had a feeling they'd win this one as I saw all of those other low teams win...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Nate flat out has to do a better job on his player rotations. Roy and Outlaw played way too many minutes if we are seriously trying to get a better draft pick. 

On a serious note, Brandon Roy is an unbelievable player. With he, Aldridge and whoever they get for Zach and through the draft have a real chance to be special for a long time


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, Roy, Aldridge, Zach, and whoever our first draft pick is will be really special for quite a while.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Ya, Roy, Aldridge, Zach, and whoever our first draft pick is will be really special for quite a while.



mgb you are going to have to let go of Zach I'm affraid. He doesn't fit in with this group, the style the team wants to play, or with the way the franchise wants it's players to act. 

Prediction time.......Zach and a second rounder or two to Washington for Jamison and their pick. Either that or to the Bulls in a sign and trade getting us Nocioni, Gordon and the Knicks pick....or one last one, and this is gold here baby. IF Charlotte ends up with Oden, Zach and our pick for Okafor, and a re-signed Gerald Wallace and their pick the following year


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> *mgb you are going to have to let go of Zach I'm affraid. He doesn't fit in with this group, the style the team wants to play, or with the way the franchise wants it's players to act. *
> 
> Prediction time.......Zach and a second rounder or two to Washington for Jamison and their pick. Either that or to the Bulls in a sign and trade getting us Nocioni, Gordon and the Knicks pick....or one last one, and this is gold here baby. IF Charlotte ends up with Oden, Zach and our pick for Okafor, and a re-signed Gerald Wallace and their pick the following year


In your opinion. Need to remember that, it's just your opinion. I've seen Zach play in a fast pace move the ball game and so have you. Of course we might trade him and as long as we don't lose in the deal I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Nate flat out has to do a better job on his player rotations. Roy and Outlaw played way too many minutes if we are seriously trying to get a better draft pick.
> 
> On a serious note, Brandon Roy is an unbelievable player. With he, Aldridge and whoever they get for Zach and through the draft have a real chance to be special for a long time


Zach has improved every year and appears to be primed for his biggest improvement ever now that he has some players who can compliment him somewhat. I think we'll trade Zach 2006/2007...for Zach 2007/2008, and be glad we did.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Prediction time.......Zach and a second rounder or two to Washington for Jamison and their pick. Either that or to the Bulls in a sign and trade getting us Nocioni, Gordon and the Knicks pick....or one last one, and this is gold here baby. IF Charlotte ends up with Oden, Zach and our pick for Okafor, and a re-signed Gerald Wallace and their pick the following year


The first one seems possible.

The second one seems like we're asking for a lot.

The third one seems like we're completely mugging them. I mean trading Zach and our pick for their two best players? Maybe I'm underrating Zach and our pick, but it seems like we're just ripping them off.

EDIT: To clarify, I'd strongly consider all three =]


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Zach has improved every year and appears to be primed for his biggest improvement ever now that he has some players who can compliment him somewhat. I think we'll trade Zach 2006/2007...for Zach 2007/2008, and be glad we did.


I agree, all he's done is get better and next year with a team around him he might finally make it to the all star game. I'd like to see Roy make it and having Zach just makes it easier on Roy.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> mgb you are going to have to let go of Zach I'm affraid. He doesn't fit in with this group, the style the team wants to play, or with the way the franchise wants it's players to act.
> 
> Prediction time.......Zach and a second rounder or two to Washington for Jamison and their pick. Either that or to the Bulls in a sign and trade getting us Nocioni, Gordon and the Knicks pick....or one last one, and this is gold here baby. IF Charlotte ends up with Oden, Zach and our pick for Okafor, and a re-signed Gerald Wallace and their pick the following year


I'd be shocked if Pritchard could even consider any of those giveaways without breaking into laughter.

He's not stupid, and unlike you, he doesn't have a deep-seated hatred of Zach.

Anyone who wants Zach will have to give us someone better than Zach, which eliminates any of the players you mentioned.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

About Roy: I think it's practically criminal how we were able to draft a 5-year vet with previous playoff experience to the team... cause that's how he plays!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I completely disagree. All Zbo has done is get more minutes and have to shoulder more of the scoring load, which he loves to do. His defense is as bad now as it has ever been, he continues to play only on one end of the court. Stating that he has got better every year is an extreme exageration, if you go check out his stats, it is purely not true. I think it can be argued that this season is truly no better then 2004, because that season he averaged less points, but shot a higher percentage. So has Zbo truly improved? Only in the dimension that he can now finish with his right hand where he used to not be able to. Besides that, I see very little improvement, and I don't see the style of player needed to make this team competitive in the playoffs because he never plays any defense. 

You will also note if you listen to Pritchards podcast, that when he mentions the "A" grade players on Portland, he never mentions Zbo, but he does mention Aldridge and Roy. There is a reason for that.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

BlazerCaravan said:


> About Roy: I think it's practically criminal how we were able to draft a 5-year vet with previous playoff experience to the team... cause that's how he plays!



telfair 0-9 tonight : )


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Stating that he has got better every year is an extreme exageration, if you go check out his stats, it is purely not true. I think it can be argued that this season is truly no better then 2004, because that season he averaged less points, but shot a higher percentage. So has Zbo truly improved?


That's a case of lies, damn lies and statistics. Zach was not having to be "the man" in 2004, where a majority of plays were being run through him and he was drawing double and triple teams every time down the floor. There's no way to argue that this has been Zach's best NBA season. You can say he's still not good enough in your mind, but he's been pretty damn good this season.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

hasoos said:


> I completely disagree. All Zbo has done is get more minutes and have to shoulder more of the scoring load, which he loves to do. His defense is as bad now as it has ever been, he continues to play only on one end of the court. Stating that he has got better every year is an extreme exageration, if you go check out his stats, it is purely not true. I think it can be argued that this season is truly no better then 2004, because that season he averaged less points, but shot a higher percentage. So has Zbo truly improved? Only in the dimension that he can now finish with his right hand where he used to not be able to. Besides that, I see very little improvement, and I don't see the style of player needed to make this team competitive in the playoffs because he never plays any defense.


You're certainly entitled to your opinions, no matter how ignorant and contrary to reality they may be.

BTW, don't forget to renew your membership in the Flat World Society.

Bottom line is you'd be awfully hard pressed to find a single player or coach in the league who'd take your comments seriously.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinions, no matter how ignorant and contrary to reality they may be.
> 
> BTW, don't forget to renew your membership in the Flat World Society.
> 
> Bottom line is you'd be awfully hard pressed to find a single player or coach in the league who'd take your comments seriously.


Your player evaluations make me question whether you watch basketball outside of games that the Blazers are playing.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> I'd be shocked if Pritchard could even consider any of those giveaways without breaking into laughter.
> 
> He's not stupid, and unlike you, he doesn't have a deep-seated hatred of Zach.
> 
> Anyone who wants Zach will have to give us someone better than Zach, which eliminates any of the players you mentioned.




Remember that post, and be prepared to take back .60 to .70 on the dollar for Zach. Pritchard isn't enamoured with Zach. (I have this on pretty good authority) HE was the one that had him all but traded at the deadline only to have Patterson not follow up because he wanted more. Just a reminder that Patterson was fired shortly after.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

I loved how Pritchard answered Chad Ford's question about Miles and Zach on his podcast. I fully expect him to be moved.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> That's a case of lies, damn lies and statistics. Zach was not having to be "the man" in 2004, where a majority of plays were being run through him and he was drawing double and triple teams every time down the floor. There's no way to argue that this has been Zach's best NBA season. You can say he's still not good enough in your mind, but he's been pretty damn good this season.


Sure there is. Also if you note my post is arguing that he has not improved every year, because he has not. I argue that the only thing he did this year is add a right hand finish and lose some weight. Otherwise, its same old Zbo, no better then several seasons ago.

As for what your idea of pretty good is and my idea of pretty good is, they are probably 2 different things. My idea of good is a player who does the little things needed to win, not a stat compiling defensive slacker. Your idea is obviously a guy who puts up big stats but doesn't help get us wins because he only plays on one end of the floor. My idea of a good player is more like a Brian Grant, Buck Williams or Rasheed Wallace. They don't have to get great offensive numbers every night, because they do the tough things needed to win a game. 

As for Zbo not having to be the man in 2004, I don't see a difference between that team and this team. He was the primary offensive option. You will note, that like this years team, they lost the majority of their games. Amazing coincidence isn't it?


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinions, no matter how ignorant and contrary to reality they may be.
> 
> BTW, don't forget to renew your membership in the Flat World Society.
> 
> Bottom line is you'd be awfully hard pressed to find a single player or coach in the league who'd take your comments seriously.



Nice quote spewing a whole bunch of stuff which said "Absolutely Nothing" to argue your point. The flat world sure goes a long way towards validating your view for sure. I guess maybe in the real world where the world is round, maybe the Blazers are winning games with Zbo as the main guy?:biggrin:


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

hasoos said:


> As for Zbo not having to be the man in 2004, I don't see a difference between that team and this team. He was the primary offensive option. You will note, that like this years team, they lost the majority of their games. Amazing coincidence isn't it?


You don't see the difference between this team and that one? This team is mostly young guys, and has a total of 3 double digit scorers, counting Zach. that team was almost entirely veterans, and had double digit scorers at almost every position. They won/lost exactly half their games, not "the majority". Although it was a talented team, it didn't win more games because it was also a team full of turmoil and disgruntlement, but not a bit of it was Zach's fault.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I have to admit, yes I'm admitting this. I was upset last night. And that fact alone surprised me. I was upset that we weren't losing the game last night. Just when I think i've got this team and the season figured out, they go and do a flip on me. Go figure. By all rights, I still honestly don't think we should have won that game. On paper we should have been crushed. but that is in fact why they actually play the games and not let pencil pushers decide the outcome each night.

*Positives*

Brandon Roy - I think everyone has said this at one point or another, but damn, he plays like a 4 or 5 year Vet and it's only his first year. He's versatile, crafty, and steady. 15PPG, 4 APG, 4 RPG...He's just a steady work horse. And as we saw last night he can push that scoring up. He was efficient at over 50% for the night in route to his 29 points. He scores inside, outside, against defenders, in the open court. Brandon doesn't make a lot of mistakes. How can you not love a player like this? Brandon and Travis anchored this team tonight.
Travis Outlaw - He was on tonight. He found that other gear to shift into and managed to keep it most of the night. He was jumping fiercely for rebounds. Didn't always get them with his slender frame but his arms were WAY up there. It's never been said he didn't have freaky leaping ability when he wants to. The fact that he gave up such a huge weight and size difference to his opponents last night and still held his ground was great. Travis didn't get in the block and bang, that really isn't his skill set. but he was hitting from the 18 footer and that made the big men of Utah have to come out on him. Opening up the middle for the penetrations more of Roy, Jack, Freddy....and Co. Travis was inspired, I just wish he were so inspired more frequently.
Jamaal Magloire - I'm not a big Mags fan. But I have noticed lately how nice it's been to have a big body down in the paint and block. He just takes up space and is strong enough to hold his ground against the leagues bigger bruisers. His rebounding, and more surprisingly, his shot blocking have come in very handy and been timely recently. Gotta give the man his props.
Raef Lafrenz - He saw limited action, I know they are trying to take it easy with him as he's had his chronic injuries this year. Wow, I couldn't help but think about how he would have really helped this year had he been healthy for the season. There is value here, and I know we definitely have him under contract for another year unless he's traded so perhaps next year he will be able to fill a bigger role as a threat AND a vet on the team.
Stats - It's happened a lot more frequently of late, but we once again out shot our opponents. Seems like a number of losses recently have been like this. We out shoot them percentage wise, but we still lose the game. typically because of turnovers and lack of free throw shooting. Not tonight. Tonight we owned the foul line, we shot 42% from 3 point range, and we shot 45% from the field to Utah's 43%. We kept our turnovers low and really the only area that we were beaten soundly on was rebounding.

*Negatives*

Interior Defense - I get thrilled seeing blocked shots, and we have had our share of them. But our inside defense is horrible. Perhaps it's not the inside defense. Perhaps it's an overall defensive breakdown. They get past the guards and rather then meeting against a wall of inside help defenders....the middle is looking wide open. We continually get hammered inside the paint. I watch other teams pack the middle or shuffle around and cover the outside and make it extremely difficult for us to move or breath. We just don't do that well at all.
Rebounding - I want to say that the bounces just aren't going our way. But take last night for an example. There was a play when we had 5 players below the free throw line to one utah player. the rest of Utahs team were getting back to the other side of the court. Rather then going to the ball. Rather then being aggressive our guys stood around, while the lone utah player grabbed the ball and started Utah off on another offensive possession. You cannot fast break if you don't rebound. If we want to take on the model of a running team, we have to learn to power those rebounds and push the ball swiftly up the court. This is another reason why we don't run. It's not all Zach.
Passing - Portland seems to get really sloppy with their passes. They often aren't crisp. Countless times they bounce at a teammates feet causing him to bobble and have to go get the ball out of stride. Several times a shooter could have got the ball in his chest and gone up for a nice wide open shot...instead he has to leap off balance to corral a wild pass or fumble about to dig out a bouncer. It's in our passing that we seem to get the most turnovers. I love Sergio and his crazy passes, but I would like to see more on the mark solid passes from everyone.

All in all this was a great game to watch. We stayed close in the first half thanks to Travis. The second half was the Roy show wit his 25 points in 2 quarters. They surprised me. I thought we would lose, and I was OK with that. So OK with it in fact that I was upset they lost. But it was a good upset. Because I know that while I was deep inside rooting for a loss to help our draft position and prove me right that we could get the #4 position...I will always prefer a win. I will always love a great night by a great player who wills a team to the win and takes over in the crunch. that's what we have with Brandon Roy.

*Side note:*
I watched the Dancing with the Stars for the first time this week. Entirely to see Clyde Drexler. dancing wise I thought he should have been better. He was always so graceful on the court. It seemed that on the dance floor he was afraid to take big steps with his large body and really kept things small to "fit" his partner better. But where he didn't disappoint, was his charisma. That is what I miss about Clyde the most. His big smile and his warm attitude. My wife, never had seen clyde before other then the posters on the wall or my stories of the "good old days". But she immediately commented on how he carried himself how he just made everyone feel at ease when he was around. I think to a small extent that is what Brandon Roy is ultimately going to bring to the table. Brandon has a calming effect on the players and the team. He carries himself well both on and off the court. In time, I think he will mirror Clyde's impact closely.


----------

